# Heat transfer tags



## joedaddy (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it possible to heat transfer my private label into a tagless shirt? Currently I screen print my tags in but I dont do hundreds of sizes so the cost isnt very cheap. Would there be any negative draw back to heat transfering my tag in? thanks


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

joedaddy said:


> Is it possible to heat transfer my private label into a tagless shirt? Currently I screen print my tags in but I dont do hundreds of sizes so the cost isnt very cheap. Would there be any negative draw back to heat transfering my tag in? thanks


I'm not an expert, as i'm still waiting for my transfer equipment, but it seems to me that using transfers for tags would work just as well. Vinyl or plastisol transfers would work, plastisol being pretty much the same as screening printing the tag. You could gang your tags onto large transfer sheets and save a lot of money and time..


----------

